# All Life Stages?



## Vicki (May 15, 2006)

Amber:

When we had our first two golden puppies, we used a large breed puppy food also. But with Dillon, our breeder weaned his litter with an all stages food (I believe it was Canidae) and the vet told me to continue feeding an all stages food once we got him home (I slowly switched him from what the breeder gave us to what I was feeding our other boys so they were all on the same food). So Dillon never had a puppy chow. He's three now and did very well on the all life stages food, his coat and skin did fine, he grew just fine, hips are great...he lays like a frog dog all the time and has no trouble jumping up and chasing Alex when he wants to play. I recently switched food from Natural Choice Lamb and Rice to Canidae and they just love it. Their coats are so soft and silky.

Check with your vet, though. Perhaps with the border mix he'd prefer you feed the puppy food for the first year.


----------

